# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Bliznowiec a sterydy

## Nie zarejestrow22any

Witam, potrzebuję porady, najlepiej chirurga plastycznego. Mam bliznowca na przedramieniu ok.10cm, czerwony, wypukły. Udałam się do chirurga plastycznego, zaproponował mi nakłuwanie blizny sterydami. W sumie odbyłam 4 takie zabiegi. Po 1 i 2 zabiegu nie było żadnych zmian - blizna była nadal wypukła, nawet miała bardziej czerwony kolor. Lekarz był bardzo zdziwiony tym, że nie ma żadnych efektów, postanowił zastosować mocniejsze sterydy razem z miejscowym środkiem znieczulającym. Po 3 zabiegu, mocniejszymi sterydami, połowa blizny rzeczywiście się spłaszczyła. Był jeden problem - kolor robił się siny. Lekarz zapewniał mnie, że blizna potrzebuje czasu, że wkrótce zblednie. Przeprowadził 4 zabieg również mocniejszymi sterydami. Na 5 już się nie zdecydowałam. Połowa blizny jest płaska ale po całości ma fioletowy kolor - intensywność kolorku zależy od pory dnia. Wokół blizny skóra również przybrała sinawy kolor. Żyły na moim przedramieniu są wklęśnięte, w porównaniu z drugą ręką... Co mam robić?

----------

